# new basalisk and chimera in march



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

new basalisk and chimera in march confirmed with battle missions book in march, details in January White Dwarf


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Do we know if the Basilisk kit has parts to make some of the other variants? Also any idea what new toys SM and Orks get?


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to see a picture to believe this first, sorry dude! :dunno:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's the picture that GW sent out in the news letter for the battle mission s supplement where they made the original statement that IG were getting new models in March. Notice the side armour plates of the vehicle are skinnier like the ones ont he Hellhound, as opposed to the chunkier ones on the current model. 








So with what bitsandkits has said, combined with the photo, it's fairly safe to say we are getting a new Basilisk at least. Still want to know whether it will have the parts to assemble it as a Medusa though, anyone know if it does or not.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Double post, my bad.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting...I've been planning for a while to convert some 1/35th scale Tamiya models of the German WW2 *'Brummbar' assault gun* into counts-as versions of the Medusa for my planned Traitor Guard; I wonder if, assuming the new Basilisk has parts to allow for Medusa/Colossus variants, this will mean I can get plastic Medusa cannons to use for the conversions? Going to keep my eyes on this one.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Interesting...I've been planning for a while to convert some 1/35th scale Tamiya models of the German WW2 *'Brummbar' assault gun* into counts-as versions of the Medusa for my planned Traitor Guard; I wonder if, assuming the new Basilisk has parts to allow for Medusa/Colossus variants, this will mean I can get plastic Medusa cannons to use for the conversions? Going to keep my eyes on this one.


Good idea Svartmetall! But judging by the picture I am very disappointed with GWS not updating the heavy bolter, looks like imma need more Heavy weapon bitz for these as well, its bad enough I use the terminator heavy flamer tip for my IG vehicles too.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

if they made a new chassis for the basilisk, wouldnt it make the FW hydra kit useless?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> if they made a new chassis for the basilisk, wouldnt it make the FW hydra kit useless?


nope, the new chimera chassis as far as i can tell is an exact match in size and shape and function to the old one, infact thinking about it i think the new basilisk kit could use the same cannon sprues and the new chassis/track sprue (from the hell hound) which would reduce the number of sprues in the basilisk kit by 3 (1 wheel,1 track and 1 chassis) 

And just checked it would be possible to build the chimera with 3 sprues instead of the current seven by using the hell hound chassis/track sprue and the 2 current chimera sprues (1 turret sprue and 1 apc sprue) again this would reduce the number of sprues in the box by three.

hope fully they will recut the chimera and basalisk but im not holding my breath.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

the Brumbar kit bash is a very good idea. just retro fit the sides from a chimera and it would fit really well. I don't see why they wouldnt keep the trend of multi-varient kit sets with the guard as they are something that reduces the number of individual products they need to stock in shops.


----------

